# Can‘t decide..



## Baskin (29 Apr 2004)

i can‘t decide between artillery or infantry, i would really like to travel and learn alot of different things along the way, which one would be better?
im only 17 so, im still very little..
which would be easyier? 
and i can‘t decide weather i should go full time or reserves..   
can anyone help me decide


----------



## jonsey (29 Apr 2004)

For Reserves or Regular Force, are you still in high school? How many more years do you have left? Are you planning on going to college after?

If you‘re still in school, or are planning on college, then the Reserves would be better. This would give you a taste of what it‘s like, but still allow you to go to school. This would also be a good idea if you‘re unsure if you‘ll actually like the Military. 

Otherwise, if you‘re sure you want to go full time, and you‘re done high school, do it. 


As for Infantry vs. Artillery, I have no idea what you should do.  I‘m applying for Reserve Infantry. Why? It sounds cooler than any of the other Reserve Units/Jobs. 

Which one‘s easier? Neither.


----------



## casing (29 Apr 2004)

If you can‘t decide, I‘d suggest going Reserves first.  That way you won‘t sacrifice too much in the process of learning if the military is for you or not.

Infantry vs. Artillery?  Really depends what you want.  Both combat arms.  Both shoot guns.  Artillery shoots the bigger guns, of course.  You‘ll probably have more opportunity at variety and overseas postings with Infantry, though.

Which one is easier?  I sure hope you mean which one is easier on the body, as opposed to which one is more suitable for slackers.  Anyway, Infantry is notorious for being body beater, but both are "hard".  You should have a look in the Infantry and Artillery threads for more info.


----------



## RJG (29 Apr 2004)

Buddy, I‘m 17 as well and I highly doubt that any of these old guys could do anything we can‘t. 

As for reg or res. Go for reserves my friend, finish highschool then transfer to reg if you are satisfied. It may be a long wait between the two but atleast you won‘t be committing to something that you might hate.


----------



## Jungle (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] Buddy, I‘m 17 as well and I highly doubt that any of these old guys could do anything we can‘t. [/qb]


You might be surprised...


----------



## Baskin (29 Apr 2004)

by no means did i mean slacker, but as of now im not in the greatest of shape..
and also i was wondering if theres anyway to get highschool credits within the army, i know of the co-op type..but im hopefully going away to BT this summer.
im only one credit short and i find that it would be a waste to go back for one class..
and i think im going Infantry my body needs a good beaten


----------



## soon to be infantry (29 Apr 2004)

HAVE SOME RESPECT RJG. I bet the "old guys" could really surprize ya!!!, dont go in with that attitude or your gonna be in line for a serious *** whoopin!!!. I know I wouldnt. And kid, I think its time you started to think about what you say on this forum, your gonna make alot of people unhappy if you keep posting like you do.


----------



## chrisf (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by RJG:
> [qb] Buddy, I‘m 17 as well and I highly doubt that any of these old guys could do anything we can‘t.
> 
> As for reg or res. Go for reserves my friend, finish highschool then transfer to reg if you are satisfied. It may be a long wait between the two but atleast you won‘t be committing to something that you might hate. [/qb]


For reference purposes, I‘m 19. I also know 50 year old men who could run circles around me and garunteed kick my ***. So have some respect for your elders.


----------



## Baskin (29 Apr 2004)

that doesn‘t help me any


----------



## chrisf (29 Apr 2004)

Regarding finishing highschool via the military, can‘t be done... once you‘re trained, you can probably finish the credit through night school, if it‘s only one credit... on the other hand, if you have the option right now, you‘re just as well to go back... if you‘re only 17, don‘t feel pressed to "decide where you‘re going in life" right away if you don‘t have to make that decision right away... I‘m 19, I still don‘t know what I‘m doing, I‘ve got a friend who‘s 29, he‘s been through at least a dozen careers, he doesn‘t know what he‘s doing, and I know retirees who still don‘t know what they want to be when the grow up.

On the other hand, without a high-school dimploma, you‘re severely limiting yourself.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Apr 2004)

Baskin, no one here has a definitive answer for you. Selection of military service as a short term job or as a life time career choice is a personal choice that will only be meaningful if you make the decision and understand why you made it. Just a Sig Op is right, finishing your high school dimploma is undoubtedly the smartest short term goal you can set yourself. As suggested, you can try the Reserves if you want a taste of military training, keep in mind that enrolling Regular or Reserve can take 4-8 months on average (from those on on the boards undergoing it the past few years). Consider transferring to the Regular Force if you decide you like it and can choose a trade (see the DND Recruiting site for career choices) that you think fits you. Keep in mind that transfers from the Reserves to the Regular force can take 6-12 months (or more) to execute. My advice for now, stay in school, find a part time job to fill the rest of your time and join the Reserves, keep in mind the lead times to enrol or Transfer between Components, and relax, at 17 you have lots of time to decide what you want to do with your life.


----------



## bossi (30 Apr 2004)

That‘s abso-freakin-lutely HILARIOUS!!!



> Buddy, I‘m 17 as well and I highly doubt that any of these old guys could do anything we can‘t.


(here‘s a hint, junior:  Some "old guys" know when to keep their mouth shut)


----------



## kbowes (30 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by soon to be:
> [qb] And kid, I think its time you started to think about what you say on this forum, your gonna make alot of people unhappy if you keep posting like you do. [/qb]


Are you referring to Baskin? What has he said that might possibly irk people?


----------



## Baskin (30 Apr 2004)

RJG is who they are referring to,he made a inappropriate comment about senior members.


----------



## dano (30 Apr 2004)

For me, what if I get all the credits I need to get my diploma but, it is done so by the mid-year.
Sept-Jan. IE: One semester. 
Now, the situation is if you applyed for regular force few months past, and is expected to leave in early March for example. Does this still count as having a diploma? or not having all the credits to get a diploma when you applyed for service? in other words.. just not being on the application. (affects merit list maby?)

Situation #2, Same thing as above, but applied in Feb or March?


----------



## kurokaze (30 Apr 2004)

I guess I‘m batting for the artillery...

As a gunner, I‘d say you‘ll get trained on maybe 60 to 75% of what the infanteers are trained on.  Not to the same extent naturally, but you will get familiarization training at the minimum.

On top of that you‘ll also learn all about the guns, or depending on which regiment you apply to, the 84mm mortars.


----------



## scotty884 (30 Apr 2004)

Hey baskin...I‘m in the arty its not as hard as you think man.  If your in a medium battery (155mm 100pound shells)  dont worry they‘ll teach you ways of gettin that round up the spout and down range. I know I‘m just a little guy myself.  I loaded and fired 16 consecutive rounds no problem.  PT helps you as well Basic will help you get ready for things to come.


----------



## Jungle (1 May 2004)

> Originally posted by kurokaze:
> [qb]
> On top of that you‘ll also learn all about the guns, or depending on which regiment you apply to, the 84mm mortars. [/qb]


The mortar is 81mm. The only weapon we have in 84mm is the Carl Gustav.


----------



## scotty884 (1 May 2004)

kurokaze tell ya the truth I‘ve done more infrantry stuff thaen arty.  Our main weapon is the LG1 but I‘ve got more experiance with the 81mm mortar.(go figure).  We call ourselves INFARTILLERY cause of all the stuff we do with 3 VP


----------



## Baskin (4 May 2004)

i went infantry


----------



## SpaceInvader (9 Feb 2015)

RJG, I would like to hear your opinion on this generation of teenagers and what you think of your 17 year old self, going on 11 years later.


----------



## Loachman (9 Feb 2015)

His profile no longer shows up. Maybe an old guy got him.


----------

